
Show HN: Web3anywhere: write and run web3 code from the browser - federiconitidi
https://web3anywhere.herokuapp.com/
======
federiconitidi
Hey HN, I want to share with you a simple webapp I built to write, host, run
web3 code from the browser. As I started learning Solidity and playing with
some of the existing protocols (for example uniswap or compound) I felt the
need an easier way to experiment with web3, which didn’t require starting a
local server/ truffle/ ganache etc. The tool allows you to write javascript on
the fly and call any smart contract function directly from the browser.

To get started, just copy/paste 1) the contract address and 2) the ABI of the
smart contract you want to interact with, then click on “Start interacting” –
it will ask you to connect with MetaMask. If you want to start with an
example, click on “Example: interact with Uniswap”, it will load up the
Uniswap contract so you can play with it. Next, you’ll be able to write code
in the editor and run it live. For now the tool works with contracts in
mainnet only for now, but I’m thinking to add testsnets too.

I built this as a side project for myself and I hope you will find it useful
too. It’s currently in beta and pretty bare bone, but I’d like to expand it if
people are interested. If you decide to give it a spin and have any feedback
I’d love to hear your thoughts!

[https://web3anywhere.herokuapp.com](https://web3anywhere.herokuapp.com)

~~~
petee
Hi, trying to view the site on my Android phone w/Opera & Chrome; when holding
it vertically it just shows the background and upper bar, but rotating the
phone horizonal allows you to see the text "Welcome to [...]"

~~~
federiconitidi
Hi, I'm sorry about this, thanks for spotting this. It should now be fixed - I
tried from my iphone with Opera and it seems to work ok now. Have you been you
using web3 for projects?

